# Two more off the wheel



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just took these off the wheel tonight. The top one is my crank version of a Parrot Circus Freak Spoon and the bottom one is a modified combo version of Pink Trailer Trash/Bubble Gum...both "originals" have been great baits for me on Erie so I created these with my own spin. I also put two worm rattles in each bait, which you can see in the picture...easy to install and they work great! Hope you like them.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Dang fugarwi7, you just keep spittin' out them beauties! I took the day off. Guess I better get back to work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those great. I see your illness is spreading just fine! LOL


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work. I was just thinking about adopting the color patterns from a couple of my productive spoons from last summer.


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Love the paint and the body style! How long are those?
Cliff


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Guys.



TIGGER said:


> Those great. I see your illness is spreading just fine! LOL


It sure is John...I spent yesterday patterning over 40 baits so today I hope to have a few hours on my dad's bandsaw to get them all cut...that should be enough to keep my busy during February. 



musky2much said:


> Love the paint and the body style! How long are those?
> Cliff


Cliff, these baits are 5" long, 6-1/2 including the diving lip.




goolies said:


> Nice work. I was just thinking about adopting the color patterns from a couple of my productive spoons from last summer.


I am going to do more variations from my spoon list as well...the possiblities are endless...this was the first of many to come




eyesman_01 said:


> Dang fugarwi7, you just keep spittin' out them beauties! I took the day off. Guess I better get back to work.


A day off now and then is necessary, but even when I am not actively working on a few, my mind seems to be thinking about it...what about this color pattern?, what new body shape or lip style for the next one?, wonder what action this design would have?, how would this affect the depth?, etc...seems this illness consumes my thoughts when I am not at work...I just hope I can keep that seperation in tact....I would hate to be talking cabinets with a customer and start uttering references to this madness!!!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow! Very impressive. I love the names, especialy pink trailer trash bubblegum.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Fugi - great colors, great foiling, great transfers, great shape and GREAT WORK. pete


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

great work fug, love the paint,and the name ,lol, love the decal details as well, not overkil, just the right amount!!!!!

Etch


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

fantastic work fug!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your work is improving at warp speed. Those are really sharp and I admire the idea of adopting color patterns from productive spoons. Your head is in the water; you're finding yourself trying to think about what the fish want. You find yourself musing over color patterns and body/weight/lip configurations. You think about different time periods in the season and different layers of the water column, different types of structure and feeding patterns. It all starts so innocently.

Then one day you wake up and things have changed. The world is not the same as it once was...and you find yourself saying something like:


> but even when I am not actively working on a few, my mind seems to be thinking about it..


...and you know you'll never be the same. You can never go home again, Fugie.    

Keep up the great work. I love your stuff.


----------

